# Branch Circuits for Laundry



## jar546 (Dec 22, 2018)

So we know that there is a required 20A circuit for the "Laundry" and it cannot serve any other receptacles, however it does say that the 20A circuit can serve "receptacle(s) which should mean that if a house has 2 laundry rooms, you only have to run one 20A circuit BUT the circuits cannot serve any other receptacles in the laundry room(s).  

Do you interpret it that way/


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Nope, I have two other receptacle outlets in my "laundry " room that are served on the same circuit, and that is how I enforce. If the structure had two "laundry rooms"...each would need its own circuit. JMHO


----------



## jar546 (Dec 22, 2018)

Ok let's take a closer look:

210.52(F) says *Laundry Areas.*  In dwelling units, at least one receptacle outlet shall be installed for the laundry. (there are exceptions)

210.8(A) now requires GFCI protection for _laundry areas
_
210.50  states that "Appliance receptacle outlets installed in a dwelling unit for specific appliances, such as laundry equipment, shall be installed within 1.8m (6ft) of the intended location of the appliance.

210.11 *Branch Circuits Required* states in 210.11(C)(2) *Laundry Branch Circuits.  *In addition to the number of branch circuits by other parts of this section, at least one 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply the laundry receptacle outlet(s) required by 210.52(F).  This circuit shall have no other outlets.

So as I stated before, you are required to have at least one receptacle in the laundry room but you are required to have a separate 20A circuit/receptacle for the clothes washer that cannot serve any other receptacle BUT it says receptacles(s) so you can use one circuit for 2 or 3 laundry rooms, not that anyone would do that.  Your laundry receptacle for the washer cannot serve any other outlet per 210.(C)(2)


----------

